# Old T.V western 'age of reader' contest!



## Daniel Leston (Nov 1, 2010)

Okay, so here's how it works.  Depending on your age, (me, I'm 65) you should be able to name at least  31 old past western shows that were once broadcast weekly on T.V. (U.S. and Canada) -- I'll get the ball rolling by starting with three of obvious ones.  Plz number your hits (only one at a time), and the first to go over 31 is the winner. Plus, feel free to comment on your entry.  i.e.  #1 Bonanza (did all three brothers have the same mother?)  #2 The Lone Ranger (Who the hell kept his outfit so neatly press?33 Tonto) And finally # F Troop (My favorite was Sgt. Aggar, Larry Storch)


----------



## bobavey (Sep 14, 2010)

# 4. I loved, Have Gun Will Travel, with Richard Boone. Paladin, Paladin where will you roam.


----------



## Daniel Leston (Nov 1, 2010)

great choice!  one of my favorites!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

No, the 3 brothers did not have the same mother.  It's clearly stated during the show.

5) Gunsmoke.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

6. Maverick (My favorite Maverick was Bret ... James Garner.)


----------



## Daniel Leston (Nov 1, 2010)

You know, I never did watch much of Gunsmoke, but I always liked that old, grizzly-faced bartender.  Can anyone remember the characters name?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

7) Wild, Wild West


----------



## Daniel Leston (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey, I forgot about that one!  The ones that plague me are those very early Black & White half hour ones that always came on Sat. mornings.  I can picture them in my mind but can't recall the names.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

8 )  Rawhide...   Clint Eastwood is da man!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

9) Big Valley


----------



## Daniel Leston (Nov 1, 2010)

Big valley was another one that I never got into, but a good choice.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

10.  Paladin


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

11. The Rifleman

I had the toy version of his rifle when I was around 7 years old, I think.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

12. Wagon Train


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

13. The Roy Rodgers Show


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

14 The High Chaparral- Lief Erickson, Cameron Mitchell, Mark Slade, Henry Darrow and Linda Crystal.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

A Saturday Morning B/W half-hour was Hopalong Cassidy with William Boyd.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

16. Davy Crockett


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

17. Daniel Boone


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Another Saturday morning B/W was Gene Autry - sidekick Pat Buttram.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

19 Death Valley Days hosted by Ronald Reagon - different characters each week. Brought to you by Boraxo and 20 Mule Team Borax.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> 19 Death Valley Days hosted by Ronald Reagon - different characters each week. Brought to you by Boraxo and 20 Mule Team Borax.


Good one: I remember watching that now that you mention it, but I don't think I would've remembered it on my own.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

20. The Wild Wild West


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

20. Tombstone Territory with Pat Conway as Sheriff Clay Hollister.

The wild, wild west was mentioned in item #7 already.


----------



## Daniel Leston (Nov 1, 2010)

I think we're up to 19 -- someone correct me if I"m wrong


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> The wild, wild west was mentioned in item #7 already.


Oops, I didn't search with the comma, I guess.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

21 Little Remembered, but I liked it a lot:

Hotel de Paree with Earl Holliman as Sundance. Had Strother Martin in it as well.

No, I forgot to number Gene Autry which was 18.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Since you didn't specifically say what years (I'm 36 and still watch Rifleman and Gunsmoke)

22) Little House on the Prairie....


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

23) Dr. Quinn: Medicine Woman


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

24) Young Riders


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

25) Cheyenne


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

26) Bat Masterson


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

27) Yancy Derringer


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

2 Broken Arrow


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

29) The Rebel (Nick Adams as Johnny Yuma)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

30 Johnny Yuma, The Rebel with Nick Adams. The sawed-off double barrelled shotgun.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

31. Zorro


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

31) The Virginian

The Rebel/Johnny Yuma was mentioned twice


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

32) The High Chapparal


----------



## Daniel Leston (Nov 1, 2010)

I can't keep up!  The last several are ones I completely forgot about.  Talk about staggering down memory lane!  I think the contest is going to extend well into the forties!  Who would have thunk it!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

High Chaparral already on the list.

32 Wanted: Dead or Alive with Steve McQeen.


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> High Chaparral already on the list.
> 
> Wanted: Dead or Alive with Steve McQeen.


Well, drat. Okay, how about Stoney Burke, with Jack Lord?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

34 Iron Horse with Dale Robertson - he did a few.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Dawn McCullough White said:


> 10. Paladin


Isn't this the same as Have Gun, Will Travel?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Scarlet you are right and #10 was therefore a repeat.
so Iron Horse would be just 33.

Good eye.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

Cisco Kid


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

35 Yancy Derringer with Jock Mahoney. His Indian pal kept throwing knives.


----------



## Daniel Leston (Nov 1, 2010)

I made Iron Horse # 34  ---  where have I screwed up here?


----------



## LaRita (Oct 28, 2008)

Laredo - about the Texas Rangers


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Yancy derringer is listed twice as 27 and 35.


----------



## Daniel Leston (Nov 1, 2010)

I can't believe it took this far down for Laredo to show up.  I can still think of several more oldies that haven't come up yet.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

35(?) Range Rider with (again) Jock Mahoney.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I am a late baby boomer and should know these shows, but my family didn't have a TV for most of the sixties. The one we had broke down and my father refused to get another one until I was in high school. I have seen a lot of reruns of the Wild, Wild West and consider it part western and part secret agent, another genre that was big in those days.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

36? Kung Fu - Now older with a price on his head, Caine (Grasshopper) searches for his half-brother.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

37. Life and Legend of Wyatt Earp with Hugh O'Brian.
Remember the old Buntline-special - the long barreled six shooter made by "Ned Buntline"?


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

scarlet said:


> Isn't this the same as Have Gun, Will Travel?


Yeah, yeah... so I can't read.

Dawn


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

38 I don't think anyone has mentioned Rin Tin Tin - nice family show.


----------



## Daniel Leston (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm probably off, but I make Wyatt Earp #40


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

41. Bat Masterson

edit:  The Adventures of Brisco County, Jr!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I actually think that Wyatt was 38 and Rin Tin Tin needs to be 39.  There were a couple of repeats ( I made a couple too).  I just wrote them all down on paper and that is what I came up with - ?

And Bat Masterson is already at #25 - sorry Cliff.


----------



## Daniel Leston (Nov 1, 2010)

Old Bat already up


----------



## Daniel Leston (Nov 1, 2010)

Okay, Rin Tin Tin is officially # 39


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

40. Alias Smith and Jones


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

41 The Tall Man (about Pat Garrett and Billy the Kid) with Clu Gulager and Barry Sullivan.


----------



## gajitldy (Apr 25, 2009)

Lancer with James Stacey.


----------



## Daniel Leston (Nov 1, 2010)

I honestly never heard of Lancer, but if anyone can verify it, then it's # 42


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

gajitldy said:


> Lancer with James Stacey.


From IMDB.com
Lancer (TV Series 1968-1970) 
60 min - Western


----------



## Daniel Leston (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks!  Works for me.  Damn, you folks are good! That must have been on when I was having those pesky strokes.  I've still got three not showing yet.


----------



## Daniel Leston (Nov 1, 2010)

Okay gang, since the responses ended a good hour ago, I think I'm going to call it day.  Will declare a winner tomorrow morning, based on whoever answers (identifies) these last three westerns. #1-- I can distinctly remember a half hour show on sat. mornings (Bl.& Wh. of course) which I think (?) was called Young Buffalo Bill.  #2 -- Probably the first t.v. western I can recall, which the main character used a bullwhip and not a gun.  Seems he was called Lash LaRue, or some such.  Lastly, # 3 -- a very short-lived western staring Walter Brennan as an old man traveling the west with his grandson (I think the actor was John Wayne's son) trying to find his son, a notorious gunfighter, likewise trained by him.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

The Guns of Will Sonnett (1967)


----------



## Daniel Leston (Nov 1, 2010)

Yes!!!  Any thoughts on the other two?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Whoops, I'm too late! I was gonna mention "Branded", which had one of the coolest melodramatic opening bits ever:






I was too young to appreciate this when it was on, but that opening has still stuck with me all these years. It wasn't a success, that Chuck Connors magic didn't stay in there from The Rifleman.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Walter Brennan also played in the "Zane Grey Theater" in '56-'57.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Daniel Leston said:


> You know, I never did watch much of Gunsmoke, but I always liked that old, grizzly-faced bartender. Can anyone remember the characters name?


Sam was the bartender. I'm a huge Gunsmoke (and TV western) fan.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

Lash LaRue is correct.


----------



## Daniel Leston (Nov 1, 2010)

Good morning, ya'll.  So who won?  I think it's going to be a combo between 'Lancer' and 'The Guns of Will Sonnett'  -- but as you can see, we had some great late entries. (Branded, Zane Grey Theater)  Now I have just one last request from you experts out there.  (humor an old fella in this)  Wasn't there a very brief t.v. show called Seven Brides For Seven Brothers?  And didn't Michael Anasara briefly have a spin-off show from Broken Arrow simply called Cochise ?  And one last question before my dementia again closes in.  What was the very early show that had the main character of Sgt. Preston of the Yukon?  Surely this wasn't strictly on Canadian t.v.  All I can recall of it was his razor-thin moustache, immaculate uniform, and more snow than any sane man could possibly tolerate.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

*Sgt. Preston of the Yukon* was first called *Challenge of the Yukon* when it was a radio show.


----------



## Daniel Leston (Nov 1, 2010)

Trilby said:


> *Sgt. Preston of the Yukon* was first called *Challenge of the Yukon* when it was a radio show.


 My lord, you are good! Anything on the other two?


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Seven Brides for Seven Brothers was a movie musical, never heard of a TV version. But wait, through the magic of IMDB - (brb)

More at IMDbPro »
Seven Brides for Seven Brothers (TV Series 1982–1983)
60 min  -  Adventure
    1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 7.1/10 X  
Users: 7.1/10 (70 votes) 3 reviews

A drama series, based on the classic musical film of the same name.
Directors:
Barry Crane, John Florea, and 8 more credits »
Writers:
Leah Appet, Ira Steven Behr, and 16 more credits »
Stars:
Pam Newman, Richard Dean Anderson and Roger Wilson


----------



## Daniel Leston (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks, I appreciate knowing it wasn't my imagination.  Richard Dean Anderson, huh?  Funny how I can remember the show's name, but nothing else about it.  It must've been pretty bad.  So this takes me down to Cochise.  Was it a show by itself?  Or am I confusing it with Broken Arrow?  Anyone know?


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Thanks folks you are bringinmg out some great old memories...I watch (by way of dvr) "Have Gun Wilolo Travel" every day...some are too throwed some should have been hour long ...it had a herd of young movie stars in it that were just starting to hone their craft.   Thanks again.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I guess I'm too late, but how about Tate and Overland Trail?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well Michael Ansara was in Broken Arrow 1956 - 1960 which was syndicated as "Cochise".

There was a series called The Sheriff of Cochise. 55-58 starred John Bromfield as U.S. Marshal Frank Morgan as the sheriff of Cochise county, Arizona.

And Michael Ansara was also in the Law of the Plainsman. 59-60.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

How about The Deputy 59-61 with Henry Fonda?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Or the Swamp Fox with Leslie Nielsen 59-61 about General Francis Marion.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Or Stoney Burke 1962 with Jack Lord?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Or Loner 1965 with Lloyd Bridges. Rod Serling wrote some of the scripts.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

There was another TV western loosely based on Seven Brides for Seven Brothers. It was from the late 60s and starred David Soul, Bobby Sherman and Mark Lenard (Sarek from Star Trek).

Here Come the Brides


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

Gosh, you all took me back many, many years. Thanks for reminding me that I'm OLD!!

Joyce


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

You are not old........
......just experienced.


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

The Gene Autry Show, and Daniel Boone.  Also My Friend Flicka.

(My favorite was High Chaparral, but it's already been mentioned a couple of times.)

Camille


----------



## cruising ann (Apr 2, 2010)

Saturday Morning  =  Sky King.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Monique, now I have the theme song for Here Come the Brides stuck in my head. Too bad I don't remember all the words. 

The bluest skys you've ever seen in Seattle. 
And we have the tallest trees anywhere.
La la la la la la la la in Seattle.
La la la la la la la la
Here Come the Brides!

Now I can go search for the lyrics to get it out of my head.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

OK, I only got the first and last lines right. Oh well.


----------



## gajitldy (Apr 25, 2009)

Just remembered another one I don't think has been mentioned.....The Virginian.

This thread has been soooo much fun!!!!

Diane


----------

